# Welcome Damien: New South Coast Rep



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Please welcome Damien (TTSPORT666) as the new Regional Rep for the South Coast 

Damien is well known for his enthusiasm and oem plus approach so I'm sure this will be put to good use in representing his area.

Best of luck Damien and if you need any help or advice, myself and other Regional Reps are always here to help.

Robb


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck in your new Rep Role Damien

All the best

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif] the South Coast deserves a good rep 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Damien , Thats great news . Look forward to catching up soon 

Neil


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

hello and welcome 8)


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Fold, any help or advice give me a shout.
Stu


----------

